
Intergalactic spreading of intelligent life and sharpening the Fermi paradox [pdf] - monort
http://www.fhi.ox.ac.uk/wp-content/uploads/intergalactic-spreading.pdf
======
devoply
This probably also forwards the simulation argument. In that there are no
other life in our supposed universe because it's a simulation like No Man's
Sky. You can generate literally billions of planets and galaxies
programmatically but it is inhabited by only a few billion players. And they
all tend to bunch together in places with other players because there is more
stuff going on there.

